# Exo-terra vivarium with pics



## frogbog (Jul 7, 2011)

I got this 18x18x24 exo terra from a friend for building a frilled dragon enclosure for him. 
I have been working on it for a while and finnaly decided post it, hope i can get some advice on it. 


















got a glass top cut, with top access to the water pump. through the black tube. the pump will be at the bottom of the tube. had to cut a few holes and stuff some filter sponges in the bottom.









for the background i used black spray foam.









about 3-4 minutes after i sprayed the foam on, i used gloves and pressed the foam into the glass to form an incredible bond that will NOT PEEL, at least for a very very long time.









i formed the vine looking shapes with the half dried foam, just by pinching it together of course ,,, WITH GLOVES. =D and added some plant pots, and a waterway.



























After the foam is 100% cured and the pipe is firmly in place, i sanded down the surface, and smeered on the aquarium safe silicon. Then threw some pete moss and tree fern fibers at the silicone immediatly. around the waterway i siliconed in some river rocks to break the splash and muffle the noise, and a few peices of cork bark to cover the pipe.










while testing the waterfall.. the tank started leaking o.0! 
(the bottom seam broke from too much weight EXO TERRAS DONT HOLD MUCH WEIGHT) i had to re seal the entire bottom of the tank after that leak.









here is how much i silicond just the outside, the same goes for the inside, and the bottom outside under the frame. overkill ..mabey? will it leak again? definatly not! =D









here is the glass top lid, with the front vent. mist nozzel and there is a drain in the back at 2" from bottom.









temps are doing ok 80F highest during day, 71-72F lowest at night









Plant List- Neo broms,moon plant,pepperomia, mini-philodendron, creeping fig, some ferns and a few chunks of riccia , java and tropical mosses.
mopania/maylasian drift wood , with flowing water seems to be the best place for the riccia, its been growing nice a fluffly in that spot.


















Substrate is mostly leca, then tiny bit of river pebbles on a screen mesh. sphagnum moss, and a whole lotta leaf litter.

hope this was worth posting for someone. thanks for looking.
let me know what you think.


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm no expert, but aren't frilled dragons primarily arboreal? I'd think they would make a pretty quick mess of things in a planted viv like that.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice build... What are you planning on putting in there?

MrFusion, I believe he got that tank in exchange for building the frilled dragon enclosure for his friend?


----------



## frogbog (Jul 7, 2011)

@Mrfusion this is the tank i built for my friend.








the exo terra was given to me, for building this above enclosure. 




thanks eos, the exo terra is for a pair of O. pumilio bastimentos
the tank has been planted since mid july.
i just brought home a pair of orange bastis last week. letting them get settled in right now. =]


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

There's one thing missing. A full tank shot! Both tanks look great, frogbog. I like how you did the texturing in the foam. Maybe I'll try GS again


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

Doh! You guys are right. I misread. Sorry about that! Nice build, man.


----------



## frogbog (Jul 7, 2011)

i wish i hada better camera for this shot .. trust me it looks alot better in person o_0


----------



## R.variabilis (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice!  Do you have any pics with your frogs?


----------

